# New old Norma (Elinor Ross)



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I desperately try to find one Norma production that has no weak links and was video recorded. I tried to chose between Monserat Caballe and Sutherland, but nothing really clicked in. 
But yesterday I discovered an old Norma (1967) with Elinor Ross as Norma and Mario del Monaco as Polione. I didn't know Elinor...but I was blown away by her big, beautiful, agile voice. Every other singer is awesome. The video is poor, still better than nothing (like in Maria Callas' case).
I really hope somebody puts this on a DVD.
I hope you like it too...


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

If you were searching for the best overall Norma production on video, your search is now completed. Elinor Ross' Norma is among the very best, second only to _la divina_ herself in character depth, Giovanna Vighi is a gorgeous Adelgisa and Mario del Monaco one of the very few Polliones in history who actually had the charisma of a roman centurio.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

some of it was good, but the brassy high notes were a big turn off (more like bellowing than singing). not my cup of tea, but the low notes were nice for the most part, so that brought it up a notch


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have heard her on Sirius Met Opera archival recordings and I LOVE her!!!!!!! A juicy voice.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Wasn't familiar with her. An impressive dramatic voice, and coloratura more than decent. The production looked dreary, though. Plant feet, lift arm, sing. Change places onstage, plant feet, lift other arm, sing. I hope there were at least some brightly colored costumes.


----------

